# Hey, I'm Jess



## JAB (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey there, ControlBooth!

I'm new here, I was referred by my good friend and classmate Phil000, so I just wanted to make my first post to say hello! 

I'm a tech theatre student at Kent State University with a concentration in Lighting. I've done quite a bit of work at one of Kent's satellite branches for the last several years, serving as LD, ME, and board opt, but other than that, I am fairly new on the whole lighting scene, especially at the main campus.

Well, that's a little about me. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and hearing your advice!

Thanks!
Jess.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Jess,

Welcome to controlbooth... Just be warned... people can get a little crazy on these welcome threads


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, JAB. You must know phil000. He was active in November when he first signed up, and we haven't heard from him since. What's the one tech question you've always wanted to ask? Use the search tool, and if you can't find the answer, ask away.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Jess. There are lots of great people around here. You'll probably find yourself right in the middle of the pool here. There are some old pro's who really know their stuff that you can learn from. But there are also a lot of high school techs just starting out who will look up to you as the big shot from the college. So please jump right in and post away. Just be warned it's almost as addictive as eating those cute little Australian animals.


----------



## JAB (Dec 20, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Just be warned it's almost as addictive as eating those cute little Australian animals.




Haha, thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## phil000 (Dec 20, 2007)

well howdy Jess...
I'm still around, just hiding in the shadows (it's a natural tech thing)...I don't really step forward to post until I think I can contribute something, therefore, am usually quiet...

But I've been around offering advice here and there


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welocome welcome. need I say more? Most of what I would say has been said. Ask questions, answers questions, and you will find this to become your second home!


----------



## Van (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have ya.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 21, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> it's almost as addictive as eating those cute little Australian animals.


_
Australians are people too _

oh you meant our wildlife, oh i see


welcome to the booth jess, sorry about the welcoming process


----------



## phil000 (Dec 21, 2007)

Jess, you'll soon learn that this is a very welcoming community...
...strange, yes, but we're in theater right?

Take care kid,
Phil
P.S. don't let gafftaper make any nagging demands about any free spreadsheets you put out...


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> sorry about the welcoming process


Or more correctly, hazing.

It's not that bad considering some other places.
(that RFL down there in my signature was not easy to get)

Anyhow, welcome to the insanity that is Controlbooth.
If you stay out of general conversation topics, we're actually pretty tame.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 21, 2007)

phil000 said:


> P.S. don't let gafftaper make any nagging demands about any free spreadsheets you put out...



*Did somebody say Spreadsheets? *


----------



## phil000 (Dec 21, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> *Did somebody say Spreadsheets? *


Yes, Jessie, especially steer clear of this one.


----------



## JAB (Dec 22, 2007)

phil000 said:


> Yes, Jessie, especially steer clear of this one.




Noted, thanks.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 22, 2007)

Who Me?


----------

